# compte utilisateur perdu suite à réparation...



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

bonjour ,

Suite à une réparation avec l'utilitaire disk du dvd mac de mon disque dur principal  ...
Réparation qui c'est soldé par un echec...
j'ai perdu toutes les données de l'utilisateur (petite maison ) le dossier est completement vide..
Impossible de réinstaller le systeme en préservant mes données...
Le dvd d'install m'oblige à tout effacer pour réinstaller..
Ya t'il une possibilité de récupérer les données "utilisateur"???
Malgré tout j'ai ésseye de redémarer et à ma grande surprise  apres  un temps tres tres long 
l'ordi semble réinstallé un systeme ...j'en suis la..

je suis sous Tiger 10.4.11 power pc G5 2X1,8

Merci de m'aider ...

je suis vraiment larguer et j'aimerai éviter de tout réinstaller j'ai beaucoup de logiciel et plug dans mon ordi..je suis musicien..

Merci encore pour votre aide.

Sursum


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

bonjour 
un point pas clair du tout 
cette reinstall " forcée"
 "j'en suis là"
ca veut dire quoi ?

là ...où?
avec compte? sans compte , bloqué ? 
-----
2- tu es musicien , donc je suppose que le mac est un des tes instrument de travail

ta derniere sauvegarde externe est ancienne?


----------



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

Merci de t'interesser à mon cas ...

J'en suis la :

quand j'ai redémarer, l'ordi met un temps super loooooooooooooong à initialiser le systeme 

au bout de qqs heures il fait comme s'il réinstallait un systeme ...à chaque étape il prend un temps tres long commme s'il scanait à l'interieur tout le systeme à chaque étape ..

je n'ai pas eu la patience de continuer...

J'ai donc donner un coup de disk varior .. et la pareil cela n'a pas pu aller jusqu'au bout...
Disk varior c'est arreter ..et m'a demander de redemarrer en appuyant qqs secondes sur 
le bouton de démarrage...

je n'ai pas de sauvegarde de mon systeme...

Avec un autre ordi j'ai mis en slave le Disk dur malade et c'est la que je me suis rendu compte que le dossier utilisateur ( petite maison ) était vide ...

help?

merci à toi


----------



## pierre22 (7 Septembre 2008)

Le disque est peut-être trop plein ?
Sélectionne  le disque, et pomme I. regarde l'espace disponible.

Cordialement


----------



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

il me reste 30G sur le disk


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

sursum a dit:


> je n'ai pas de sauvegarde de mon systeme...


euh?
outil pro et tu n'as pas de sauvegarde des données?

tu aimes les risques !
( étrange alors que tu sembles familier du Mac et as même des outils genre disk warrior)


----------



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

je sais grosse erreur de ma part...

as tu quand méme une idée


----------



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

peut etre avec terminal????


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

Je pense que ton probleme est beaucoup plus costaud qu'une simple perte de données
je penche pour un DD endommagé
( physiquement ou avec erreurs d'écritures)


----------



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

je ne pense pas que le DD soit endomagé...il marchait tres bien ...tout a commencé après une réparation du disque ( je le fais régulierement avec mon disk apple )..
Je sais j'aurai du vérifier avant de réparer...
Actuellement j'ai rebooté dessus et comme précédement il semble qu'il réinstalle le systeme (alors que je ne l'ai pas demandé)cela fait 1h ...j'en suis à la configuration de la langue du clavier...cela prend un temps fou à chaque étape...Je vais allé jusqu'au bout de cette idée...Peut etre est il entrain de recontruire tout ...Mème s'il y a peu de chance que ça marche ,je tente le coup...Je te tiens au courant ...je trouve que les mystère de l'informatique frole parfois le surréalisme ..
Encore un immmense merci pour tes conseils ...
Si tu as d'autres idées ....
Sursum


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

oh mais moi au contraire je pense que ton DD est endommagé  precisement à cause de la liste  de symptomes que tu  mentionnes et rementionnes
1- reparation qui ne marche pas
2- perte compte 
3- reinstall alors qu'elle n'est pas demandée  ( et hyperlongue)

ca ca sent un DD pourave


----------



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

Si par bonheur je récupere mon systeme ...

je changerai le disque ...

de toute façon dans l'autre cas aussi ..

Merci du conseil..

Crois tu que je vais quand mème récupérer  mes données...


----------



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

J'ai bien pensé à directement réinstaller le systeme à partir du dvd apple en gardant mes données ...
Mais ça ne marche pas . Il me dit qu'il ne peut pas installer le systeme en gardant mes données parce que mon ancien systeme est 10.4.11 et qu'il est plus récent que celui du dvd Apple...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

DD en fin de course 
pas de certitude mais ca sent mauvais

là  ton DD  physique ou données dessus  (la difference est là maintenant annexe) sont endommagés
et je penche pour le disque
ici tout se comporte comme si  ca sautille en tout sens
( un peu comme une tête de lecture sur un CD- vinyl gondolée ou mal pressé)

reste à voir si plus tard tu pourras lire des données dessus ou les recuperer
Aucune idée

2 Lecons à tirer de tout ca

-TOUJOURS faire des sauvegardes  sur des supports externes
utiliser un ordi  sans sauvegarde est de l'aveuglement
( que ce soit un mac ou PC)
un matosse peut toujours flancher ( la preuve ici)


-et si outil pro
Faire des sauvegardes TRES souvent

tu sais il n'y a rien d'anormal à faire une sauvegarde hebdo ou  quotidienne
je connais des gens qui font des sauvegardes   plusieurs fois par jour
( graphistes, banquiers , musiciens-ingés son)
( surtout si du fric est en jeu !)


----------



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

Merci for all...
Dans nos métiers on est toujours  speed...mais la leçon est incontournable...
Au cas ou cela ne marche pas et avant de tout réinstaller...Penses tu, qu'avec un logiciel de récuperation de données (stellar Phoenix ou Boomerang ),que je puisse récupérer au moins la "library" de mon compte utilisateur?????(c'est la qu'il y a  les préferences de beaucoup de mes logiciels)


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

je ne sais pas

déjà sur un DD en forme c'est pas évident
alors sur un DD qui a la grippe ET qui fut reinstallé ca va etre costaud


----------



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

merci docteur...mais je crois encore au miracle...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

sursum a dit:


> merci docteur..


Voyons 
Dimanche
déplacement , urgences 
ca fera 
124,87 




> .mais je crois encore au miracle...



Alors j'ai une adresse


----------



## sursum (7 Septembre 2008)

serieux la consult


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2008)

T'as la place pour mettre un autre disque dans ta tour, non ?
A ta place j'arrêterais immédiatement d'écrire sur ce disque, j'installerais un système propre sur un autre disque et ensuite je testerais les logiciels de récup genre data-rescue ou autres.
Et pour l'avenir, soit un raid, soit un script qui copie les modifs d'un disque sur l'autre au moins avant l'extinction.


----------



## pierre22 (8 Septembre 2008)

sursum a dit:


> Merci for all...
> Dans nos métiers on est toujours  speed...mais la leçon est incontournable...
> Au cas ou cela ne marche pas et avant de tout réinstaller...Penses tu, qu'avec un logiciel de récuperation de données (stellar Phoenix ou Boomerang ),que je puisse récupérer au moins la "library" de mon compte utilisateur?????(c'est la qu'il y a  les préférences de beaucoup de mes logiciels)



Bonjour,

Tous les conseils que l'on t'a donné sont indiscutables. L'idée d'acquérir un nouveau disque est excellente, puisque afin de tenter de récupérer les données (avec des logiciels comme par exemple Tech Tool Pro)  perdues d'un disque, il  faut éviter de vouloir écrire encore dessus J'ajoute simplement *que j'ai entendu dire* qu'il existe des boîtes qui prétendent pouvoir récupérer les donnés de disques défectueux.

Logiciel de récupération des données (si ton disque est vraiment mort, je ne suis pas certain que cela puisse fonctionner) : http://www.tri-edre.com/fr/datarescue.html

Ici des logiciels de sauvegarde gratuits : 
http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/sauvegarde/gra_index.html

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2008)

bien sur qu'il y a de boites specialisées et c'est tant mieux
Ces boites disposent de tout un panel d'outils qui vont de ceux du grand public  à plus pros


Par contre  une connaissance * , dirigeant un reseau  de centres de réparation pointe qu'il y a 2 catégories
-les correctes
-Les limite escrocs ,celles ci pratiquant des tarifs prohibitifs , profitant du stress ou méconnaissance du client ( un peu comme certaines pompes funebres ou certains mécaniciens)

* cette connaissance ,du genre honnête et connu pour ca , pratique d'ailleurs la recup de données et selon les cas , ne la facture pas


----------



## pierre22 (8 Septembre 2008)

Toujours intéressant d'un connaître un bon. As tu une adresse?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2008)

oui 
 mais je le donne pas en public  pour ne pas etre taxé de copinage  pub-promo
il n'en a pas besoin, ca marche très bien pour son réseau de reparation( hors Applecare)  ou maintenance de parcs
il fait parfois des campagnes pub web ( parfois ici d'ailleurs)

 et sa meilleure pub sont ses clients ou la presse specialisée


----------



## pierre22 (8 Septembre 2008)

Alors tu peux m'envoyer un msg privé stp?


----------

